# another bear



## troutfisher (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's a bear with a sign I'm just finishing up.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice bear Troutfisher!!!


----------



## tawilson (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice job. I suppose the sign is going to say "Don't feed the bears".:jester:


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 26, 2007)

Very neat and clean job , My wife would buy that!!! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 26, 2007)

Good Job. Pretty neat.


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 26, 2007)

B-Edwards said:


> What kind of wood is that?



White Pine, Minwax stain and polyurethane for the finish.


----------



## Semi-Hex (May 3, 2007)

You take the time to debark the logs first? Does that save sharpening or?


----------



## troutfisher (May 3, 2007)

Loweecey said:


> You take the time to debark the logs first? Does that save sharpening or?



I debark the logs to keep the bugs away. Insect damage sucks. Those big white worms that bore holes in pine logs seem to need the bark, no bark.....no worms. If you've ever kicked the bark off a rotting log, you've seen the ants, centipedes, all kinds of stuff. The logs seem to dry better also, without mold or rot.


----------



## kennertree (May 4, 2007)

About 15 minutes from here there is a place on the road that carves bears and what not. They have a carving of 2 bears fornicating out in front of their place. Next time I'm in that area i will swing by and get a pic of it.Its hillarious.


----------



## troutfisher (May 4, 2007)

kennertree said:


> About 15 minutes from here there is a place on the road that carves bears and what not. They have a carving of 2 bears fornicating out in front of their place. Next time I'm in that area i will swing by and get a pic of it.Its hillarious.



I'm looking forward to seeing that! Ha! You should start a new thread: "bare bears"


----------



## kennertree (May 4, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing that! Ha! You should start a new thread: "bare bears"



Now I'm going to make it a point to go by there. Maybe i can this evening if it doesnt rain.


----------



## kennertree (May 4, 2007)

*bear pics*

Here are the pics, hope it uploads ok, I'm having trouble with dsl tonight.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 5, 2007)

Thats fantastic, thanks for those pics, those bears sure look happy. I wonder if they call it doggy?


----------



## trimmmed (May 5, 2007)

Nice bear!!!


----------



## tawilson (May 5, 2007)

Too bad I'm not having any more children. I just thought of a great name. Thanks for the pic. What a hoot.


----------



## troutfisher (May 10, 2007)

Nice Work...........












Here's an idea for the next carving..............


----------



## Adkpk (May 10, 2007)

This thread has gone way wrong. :biggrinbounce2: 

Nice Bear, trout.


----------



## tawilson (May 10, 2007)

It doesn't take much send us over to the dark side, does it?


----------



## troutfisher (May 27, 2007)

another bear.......


----------



## troutfisher (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a cub sittin on a limb............


----------

